# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  a technique for the rest of your life if it doesn't come naturally

## Dareloth

so for my i have to really work at it to have lucid dreams. this makes it very time consuming and mentally draining because i have to try a bunch of techniques, do tons of state tests, think about it a lot and so on, thus i usually give up after six months or so of perhaps fifteen lucid dreams and don't try any more for many months or a year or so and then come back just to give up again after the same success for a small amount of time.

i'm trying to create or at least find an existing method that is low impact that i can do for the rest of my life that would be functional. as it is there is a MASS amount of different methods on here and in books. you can't do them all, trying to do too many may work but will eventually become tiresome.

how about this:

1. do four planned state tests (reality checks) a day for reality reflection and for memory training. after passing the RC do a day dream in which i fail the test and then resolve to become lucid the next time i'm dreaming (roughly what's found in laberge, rheingold EWLD). so we have the critical reflective mind state, reality checks, and the power of resolution.

2. wake up after six hours of sleep every day, dream journal, then MILD back to sleep. so we have WBTB and MILD, and possible DILDs because of the state tests.


i think this should be enough to keep the skill alive without consuming much time or creating tiring mental habits where i'm state testing fifty times a day (which is fun at first but after awhile it's annoying). so i could plausibly keep this up for the rest of my life.

agreement? disagreement? ideas? thoughts?

----------


## MasterMind

:smiley:  

You remind me of myself in my early years. And don't get me wrong it's a good thing, you need to make the misstakes in order to learn what is best for you.

But I will give you an advice that I am almost 100 % that you will NOT FOLLOW, because I had people telling me the exact same thing, but I did the misstake over and over for about 2 years... Let's just say that I know how it is like to try to find the BEST METHOD.  ::content:: 

I am going to give you an explanation a video and a small advice, in my attempt to try to make you understand a misstake that you haven't even done yet, but that I am will try to prevent you from making. It sounds like I come from the future ... But well this beginner misstake is very common, and I have lots of experience with these kind of questions.

Ok first of all, here is a test to see if I can read your mind. I will begin by telling you that I recall about 4-6 dreams every night and that I had 3 (long) lucid dreams this morning (which is very rare for me) and I have about 5 lucid moments (which is just realizing that you are dreaming for 3-10 sec) each week. And here is the magic:


*Spoiler* for _Mind Read?_: 



When you read that you wondered - What technique does he use?!




And the answer will shock you, but I'll wait with that. ^-^

Here is the video: Advanced lucid dreaming: part 6 - YouTube also watch part 7!

And here is my advice: Frequent lucid dreams have less to do with what method you use and more to do with what you think!

And here is my induction technique: The ways I enter a lucid dream is either direct (WILD) or indirect (DILD) and the method I use is...

NOTHING! I don't read a tutorial or a guide or create my own kind of induction method and follow that, I just sleep.

Ok if I would explain what I do you would probably say that I use a method (like meditation or something) But what I have done is that I made it a habit so it's not even a practise anymore, I just do it and it's typical sleep for me. Just like a reality check becomes effective when it becomes a habit, the lucid dreaming methods does too.
It's like using the methods as training wheels and when you understand why something really works, you can do it naturally.

I know the basics and the mechanics and even the chemical reactions in the brain for WILD and DILD, but I don't force that, I just let it happen. 

I am going to give you a weird example but a useful one for lucid dreaming. Imagine lucid dreaming to be just like making a girl like you.

If you go to her with the intent of making her in love with you or to hit on her, you will be nervous, judge yourself and well probably fail.
But! If you go and talk to her as a friend and behave like yourself, just like you are around your best friend, you will show confidence, be secure and not worry about the outcome because you are there to have fun, not to kiss her. And how many theories there might be about picking up girls or how to make a girl like you, it will all come naturally if you behave naturally! You can of course use some small "how to make a girl like you" methods until you naturally are that guy, because methods are just instructions of how to make something natural. It will also be more rwarding if she likes you when you are yourself and not some made up version you did just to make her like you.

The same goes for lucid dreaming, if your intent only is on getting that lucid dream one night, you will be nervous, judge yourself and probably fail.
But! If you fall asleep naturally and fall asleep happy, confident you will also dream peacefully. And how many theories there might be about lucid dreaming, it will all come naturally if you practise naturally, be yourself, not a method. You can of course use some small "how to lucid dream" methods until you naturally are that guy, because methods are just instructions of how to make something natural! It will also be more rewarding since you can give yourself the credit and not some method.

But use the method don't let the method use you!

This became a very long post and I will try to make it end. But a good advice might be to learn from your attempts and not judge them.

But to comment on your idea here, try it  :smiley:  But remember that the success is more depending on what you think than on what you do.

To not make you confused I will just say that I do use methods, but I don't actively choose "ok tonight I am going to DEILD or WBTB", I just let it happen, if I wake up during the night I DEILD if my awareness feels dreamy but if it doesn't I WBTB. So you see I use the methods, I don't let the methods use me. 
The only active "method" I use consciously would be the WILD, however I do it to sleep consciously not to induce a lucid dream, because that comes naturally.

However I feel like I kind of failed to convince you, because of the simple reason that there was no substantial information at all in this post...  :tongue2:  

So if you need any help I would be happy to help you, and I will try to post something more concrete xD

But I guess what I am trying to say is that you should see methods as tools, and understand that the only thing you need to lucid dream is to sleep.  :SleepMeditate2: 

And if you need help to understand any tool or how to use them, I am glad to help you. =)

----------


## Dareloth

> You remind me of myself in my early years. And don't get me wrong it's a good thing, you need to make the misstakes in order to learn what is best for you.
> 
> But I will give you an advice that I am almost 100 % that you will NOT FOLLOW, because I had people telling me the exact same thing, but I did the misstake over and over for about 2 years... Let's just say that I know how it is like to try to find the BEST METHOD. 
> 
> I am going to give you an explanation a video and a small advice, in my attempt to try to make you understand a misstake that you haven't even done yet, but that I am will try to prevent you from making. It sounds like I come from the future ... But well this beginner misstake is very common, and I have lots of experience with these kind of questions.
> 
> Ok first of all, here is a test to see if I can read your mind. I will begin by telling you that I recall about 4-6 dreams every night and that I had 3 (long) lucid dreams this morning (which is very rare for me) and I have about 5 lucid moments (which is just realizing that you are dreaming for 3-10 sec) each week. And here is the magic:
> 
> 
> ...





thanks! i'm going to give this idea a shot and see what happens. you sound like a zen teacher (this is a compliment if you don't know).

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Well, the DEILD technique is damn good. It's a little hard to learn, but it's much easier than WILD anyway. If you get it right you can have few ld's every night to the rest of your life.

----------


## bluremi

I am currently focusing on DEILD. The tricky part is waking up without moving, I think that's why most people get discouraged and give up on this technique. It seems impossible to remember to do anything while waking up.


This seems to be working for me, however: every night as I'm falling asleep I repeat a mantra to myself and with each repetition visualize myself waking up and not moving. I do this until my mind starts wandering, and then repeat 2x, then go to sleep. Every morning I remember to not move only after I've woken up and moved, but every morning it is close and closer to the forefront of my mind.

Day 1: remember about it once on my way to work
Day 2: remember while showering
Day 3: remember while walking to the bathroom to shower
Day 4: remember while getting up out of bed
Day 5: remember while still in bed but have moved already

You can see the progression. In a week or so I should be remembering as soon as I'm conscious because it will just be on my mind.

I hope!

----------

